# Portland OR Lucky labrador brewery ride and meet Sunday  Feb 10th 12:30pm



## fatbike (Feb 2, 2013)

Monthly ride and meet every second Sunday rain or shine... Bring your bike... Ride... Bring parts and trade and sell. Bring your dog! See you there!!!


1945 NW Quimby St. Portland Oregon. 


Lucky Lab Brewery


----------



## fatbike (Feb 5, 2013)

Tomorrow, see you there!


----------



## fatbike (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks like there is going to be another activity in Portland, a speed ride posted by adventurepdx, thats great! Your three speeds are welcome to our meet.


----------



## Boris (Feb 10, 2013)

Looking forward to riding one of my more glamorous bikes today. Cleaned and lubed and ready to go. Weather should be decent enough for a ride, I hope.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 10, 2013)

Good turn out and we actually got our and rode with exception of a couple whom still thought it was too cold. You got to love Joe's 30s CCM bicycle, super sweet ride.  Short ride and pretty easy but fun. We stumbled across this great 1937 wooden race boat, wow what a treat to take time and check out.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 10, 2013)

some one had a nice ccm flyte love the boat too!

Nick.


----------



## Boris (Feb 10, 2013)

Thoroughly enjoyed myself today. Small enough gathering to spend time talking with everyone. And a nice easy first ride of the year. It was invigorating. I love riding my beater Colson! As usual Derek, you were a wealth of information. Thank you!


----------



## fatbike (Feb 10, 2013)

It was fun Dave, likewise. I really enjoyed the stories of you, Joe and all who knows NW hood, the first settlement when all of you arrived to Portland. You guys have total love for this city for sure.


The boat was a treat!


----------



## adventurepdx (Feb 14, 2013)

fatbike said:


> Looks like there is going to be another activity in Portland, a speed ride posted by adventurepdx, thats great! Your three speeds are welcome to our meet.




Thanks! (Just saw this post.) I need to make it over to your ride one of these days. The big problem for me is I typically work Sundays, and it's pretty tough to get it off. I did have last Sunday off, but I was leading a "camping" expedition that day, so I didn't make it back to town in time.


----------



## shawn57187 (Feb 21, 2013)

When is the next one?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 21, 2013)

*stump town*

I grew up in ptown and I remember riding old bikes around Belmont hood. would stop at the copper penny fer a beer or ten lol... Oh PS long live the satyricon!


----------



## Boris (Feb 21, 2013)

shawn57187 said:


> When is the next one?




These rides fall on the second Sunday of each month. The time is 12:30 and we meet at the Lucky Lab at 19th and NW Quimby. Hope you can make the next one.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Feb 21, 2013)

It's looking like my wife and I are moving back home to Portland this summer. I can't wait to get together with you guys!


----------



## Boris (Feb 21, 2013)

silvertonguedevil said:


> I can't wait to get together with you guys!




I'm afraid that you'll have to.


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 23, 2013)

*damn i look good in that pic*



fatbike said:


> Tomorrow, see you there!




i was young


----------



## adventurepdx (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey guys, Pedalpalooza, Portland's big bicycling celebration is coming up in June. I encourage you to add the ride to the calendar, as you can get scads of attention.
http://shifttobikes.org/cal/viewpp2013.php


----------

